# Framing a 16 foot high wall for shop



## K2eoj (Aug 14, 2005)

Usually we have a fireblock, (just a block), at 10'. Otherwise it should be the same framing. I've done tons of framing by myself and i don't know if i would atempt 16' 2x6 by myself. They are heavy. Watch the wind. You should probably think about sheathing the walls after they are up and well braced. I think I would try a couple of short pieces of wall with your tractor until you worked out all the details.<P>
If i personally *had* to frame 16' walls by myself I would probably set up 2 sections of pipe scaffold and frame them like I frame steel studs. Standing up in place. HS.


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

What kind of tractor and implements?
Seems to me that it would be easier to build the 16' wall flat on the slab in small enough sections to just raise and brace into place with the tractor. Start with a detailed drawing and measurements, frame the windows and door first, and then fill in around them in sections.
At least that's the way that I would do this project by myself. (Not a pro, just a long-time DIYer.)
Mike


----------



## Zero Punch (Nov 15, 2005)

I would think post and beam would be easier and less expensive. You might want to check with your state agriculture university they have plans for these types of buildings at low cost. I built a couple of barns that way. You may also want to check out the package buildings by the big box lumber yards.


----------



## KenTheHandyMan (Sep 1, 2005)

No way I'd attempt this on my own, and I'm a very independant individual. I do all kinds of things by myself that I should get help on. 2x6 16' walls? I don't think so. I'd have to build them in 4' sections cause I don't have a tractor! The weight would be like a 12' long 8' tall 2x4 wall, which isn't too bad. The height would kill me though, very top heavy. Positioning it alone with a tractor would seem to me challenging.

(hop on the tractor, raise the wall, position the wall, hop off the tractor, check position, needs to be bumped an inch, hop on the tractor, reposition the wall, hop off the tractor, 1/2" too much! hop on the tractor...)

I think I second the timber frame method.


----------



## K2eoj (Aug 14, 2005)

My personal experience is that the post and beam barns,(we call them pole barns), are less expensive if they are left very rough. i have found that if you want to have insulated finished walls on the inside that the lumber costs usually double on a pole barn over a conventional frame. When a guy is talking about a structure with a slab, i have always found that conventional framing is the least expensive. <P>

Pranderson, 30x50 is a big project for even experienced guys. Getting the project done in a *timely manner* is sometimes as important as the project itself. HS.


----------



## 3-4-5 (Dec 23, 2005)

If you want to build it alone it will be a better less strenuous idea if you stick-frame.bottom plate in place,layout studs, place top plate with plumb bob reference, layout,place corner studs,plumb ,place other studs
check all studs for plumb. a 12' ladder would be sufficient for this task


----------



## robertcdf (Nov 12, 2005)

I dont think framing the walls would be hard at all. I would do it by myself any day of the week. But there is something to be said for working smarter not harder. What I would end up doing is building all the walls on the slab and bring someone in to give me a hand standing all the walls at once. This should save enough time to make it worth the few bucks you would spend on someone to help you. However I see setting trusses or putting in a ridge beam and rafters would be harder than the framing of the walls. I would seek some help for the trusses/beam & rafters.


----------



## KenTheHandyMan (Sep 1, 2005)

pranderson, gonna build sailboats?


----------



## KenTheHandyMan (Sep 1, 2005)

hammerslammer said:


> If i personally *had* to frame 16' walls by myself I would probably set up 2 sections of pipe scaffold and frame them like I frame steel studs. Standing up in place. HS.


This is probably just opinion, but I very much dislike toenailing wood studs, which is what you'd have to do on the bottom plate. I know there are times that you can't help it, and I've had to do it (putting in a new interior wall for example) but I would hate to build something this large that way.

Would you setup the scaffold so that the top plate stradles the two sections? That might work. They would support it while you're fooling with studs? I would hate doing this though, plumbing 16' long studs and jumping up and down would be too much work for me. I'd have my wife work on the ground for me!


----------



## jmic (Dec 9, 2005)

Maybe you should think about building some kind of jig on the slab to prebuild your walls in 14'-16' panels , you could sheath them , then when all built hire a boom truck to set them quickly and at the same time , you could work on setting trusses. Not a project for someone of little experience to tackle by themselves. You should get a couple of more guys to help. One wrong move or lack of and they'll come down like dominoes.
Joe


----------

